# Do you have questions for Jalen Rose?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes thats right! Jalen Rose has agreed to take 10 questions and 10 questions only from Bulls fans and nba fans in general! Obviously this doesn't mean you ask 10 questions yourself. But we will pick the very best 10 questions and send them to the person who is the go between of Jalen Rose. 

We at Basketballboards.net would like to thank "The Staff at Jalen Rose.com for doing this for us name removed by the wishes of the person whose name appeared here truebluefan. They would also want each and everyone of you to feel free to visit "The Official Site of Jalen Rose" any time! 

http://www.jalenrose.com/jalenrose/index.jsp

So, feel free to post your questions!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Mr. Rose have you ever considered the benefits of getting stronger like Kobe, Pippen, Jordan did? By doing this you would be able to finish even when you think you have been fouled.

Thank you.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh man there will be some wild questions here? I will start off with one i know he will not answer:


Who would you rather have as starter at PG alongside you at SG? Williams or Crawford?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Oh man there will be some wild questions here? I will start off with one i know he will not answer:
> 
> 
> Who would you rather have as starter at PG alongside you at SG? Williams or Crawford?


EEWWWW you get right to the point don"t ya? :laugh:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Haha i know right TBF! I was shocked to see that he was going to answer questions from here so i figured what the heck if he answers the question this board has quite a scoop on its hand. Of course i think i already know the answer( JC) but i would like to hear him say it.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Jalen, why you cannot stop shooting, when you don’t have a good day for it. There is more then one player in the Bulls team…


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jalen,

Have you noticed a direct corelation between our victories and your assists? Have you considered attempting to average 10 assists/game as a personal goal?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Jalen thanks for the time.

Being from Detroit, I have heard abou the legendary games at St. Cecilia's gym. What was the experience like to play in those games against such great players?

Besides Perry Watson obviously, what people also had a hand in helping you become the player you are today?


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Jalen...

1. What do you think the biggest need that needs to adressed this offseason?

2. If our draft pick is lower than three, do you think pick should be traded for a veteran player?

3. What is happening with your old team, the Pacers and why are they falling apart?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jalen*

i remember when you went on the BDSS and said that you guys would be competing for a playoff spot.. now that the season is almost over do u think your predicition was a little off??


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*One other question*

How do you feel about ruining your alma maters season this year?? A guy like lavell and a great yoing coach.. cant go to the NCAA because of your wrong doings..whats your opinion on that??

Also why would cwebb lie when the evidence is obvious..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

With adjustments, do you see this team having a realistic chance to develop into a championship caliber squad, and if so, besides experience over time for the youngsters, what adjustments must be made, and what do you see as a realistic timetable to get there?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I want to personally ask that Grizzo's questions not be asked to Jalen. These questions are supposed to be from bulls fans which he obviously is not. All his questions did was try and take a slap at Jalen.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Jalen,

As team captain and NBA veteran, you are seen as the leader of this Bulls team. In what ways are you most able to provide leadership for the team? What other Bulls players currently demonstrate leadership qualities, or the potential to lead in the future?

Thanks for your time, and best of luck to you.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> I want to personally ask that Grizzo's questions not be asked to Jalen. These questions are supposed to be from bulls fans which he obviously is not. All his questions did was try and take a slap at Jalen.


Let him vent basghetti80 he is like harmless bacteria.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Four questions:

1) When yr Pacers lost to that final Bulls championship team in the '98 Eastern Conference Finals, what happened? You guys outplayed them for the first, what, 44 minutes of the game, and then... WHAT? I am convinced that The Powers That Be couldn't deal with a small market team like the Pacers in the NBA Finals, and that the refs took care of business. I mean, you guys (the '97-'98 Pacers) were a VETERAN TEAM, a collapse like that made no sense at the time and it STILL doesn't!

2) Back when yr Pacers lost to the Lakers in '98-'99, what was Larry Bird THINKING? Why was Travis Best on the floor for the majority of the fourth quarter instead of yr team leader, Mark Jackson? And, in that one game, when Shaq fouled out and the game went into OT, and the Lakers were forced to use JOHN SALLEY to "guard" Rik Smits, why didn't you guys pound the ball into Smits ON EVERY SINGLE POSSESSION?

3) Name a few current or recently retired NBA players who you think will be excellent head coaches someday. Mark Jackson is a terrific leader, is he interested in coaching? How about Avery Johnson?

4) What are Jimmy King and Ray Jackson up to these days?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: jalen*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i remember when you went on the BDSS and said that you guys would be competing for a playoff spot.. now that the season is almost over do u think your predicition was a little off??


possibly the worst question ever... You predicted the playoffs. You're not going to make it. Were you wrong?

I'd love for Jalen to just say "No I wasn't wrong and Kobe sucks grizzo."


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

1. If the Kings were to play the Pacers in the NBA finals - who would you root for? Your old teammate Webber or would you want the fans of your old team who supported you to experience a championship?

2. Everyone on the Bulls comes from winning teams. Wether it's High School, college or Indiana and Utah. What are you doing as the team captain to keep everyone from wanting to take the first L out of town for a better team?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Let him vent basghetti80 he is like harmless bacteria.












Classic.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think that if Rose knew how he was perceived by the majority of Bulls fans at this board he wouldn't agree to this. I think that there are about 5 posters that like him and the rest hate him. 

Hopefully he won't get bored on a team flight and read this board to see what people thought of his responses. 

In fact - after reading the Memphis game thread I wish he wasn't doing this.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I think that if Rose knew how he was perceived by the majority of Bulls fans at this board he wouldn't agree to this. I think that there are about 5 posters that like him and the rest hate him.
> 
> Hopefully he won't get bored on a team flight and read this board to see what people thought of his responses.
> ...


On the other hand, *Lizzy!*, maybe he'll tune in and see that there are a bunch of fans like me who really like his game when he's dishing and playing team ball. Maybe he'll see something in all of this that will encourage him to re-evaluate his own game.

Of course, that was just a little self-indulgent to believe that we posters on this board could inspire him to greatness, but that's what we're here for, isn't it?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Jalen, you were acquired last year in a big trade, a trade that sent our best team defender Ron Artest away. Now, our weakness seems to be defense. Will you take the younger players aside and stress this issue, working hard on defense this summer with the rest of them to improve as a team defensively? 

The Bulls have a good home record. How come wins on the road are almost impossible to come by? 

With Jay's struggles this season, and please be honest, have you lost confidence in him being a NBA PG?

Thanks for your time.


Side not: If one of my ?'s does get chosen, can it please be the first one. Its the one I am most interested in.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

Jalen is on my top 5 players list.......

Jalen, when you were on Michigan, you were the leader in many peoples mind, you also happened to play the point. Do you believe that the team or you future would be better with you running the point?

Jalen, the Bulls are coming together slowly with players, are you willing to wait the 2 years it might take to become a serious contender, or do you feel you are too old to look forward to the future?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Jalen do you feel you can have some effect on persudaing free agents to come play for the Bulls? If so do you intend on using that power you have to get some guys over here to make us a playoff team?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The much maligned Jalen Rose......

Jalen , from an external perspective you seem to be a guy that is at the nerve centre of a lot of issues - not just in obvious ways like being our leader on and off the court , I was talking about in other ways - the situation in Indiana, the New York/Vescey beat up etc etc 

Whilst no one particualrly likes being at the centre of distracting issues that are filled with negative energy , do you feel your makeup within who you are as a person makes it difficult to * not * get caught up in stuff ???

Somedays I guess you just want to give it to some bozos- but do you have any specific strategies to keep yourself together as well as you do and be a pro about it ??

Thanks for taking the time out - for what its worth , in the main I think you leadership skills are pretty good in what has to be difficult circumstances. Hang in dawg


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Jalen, 

1) With the frontcourt seemingly set for the future and a quality new player almost inevitable to come this summer would you rather play alongside a quality shooter or quality defender ?

2) What's up with Trenton Hassell's regression after a summer of 'working hard' ? 

3) Assuming Jamal gets stronger and becomes more aggressive, will we ever see him at shooting guard coupled with you and Jay besides the end of games ?

4) Let us know about some of Roger Mason Jr's skills. Can he defend you ? Is he speedy enough to take you off the dribble ? 

Thanks. And do what it takes to get the Bulls some wins !


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Just so you guys know... its highly unlikely Jalen would answer some of these questions... there's no way he would be willing to publicly pick Jamal over Jay or vice versa, nor would he admit Trenton's game has gotten worse since last year. There's stuff that you just don't do to a teammate.

No matter how much I'd LOVE to get those answers, I'd actually be a little upset if Jalen were to publicly pick one player over another on our team or to trash someone's game. It's not good leader skills imo.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think you are the best PG on your team...do you agree?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Jalen, 
Thank you for taking the time to answer our questions. There are many Bulls fans left and we appreciate what we have seen with the progress of this young team.

When you first came to Chicago last season after the trade deadline, you embraced the role as this team's leader. After a year of losing alot of games, are you getting weary and tired of this role?

How do you think you can help correct this team's heart and hussle to play good solid defense?

Who is your best buddy on this team? and what kind of chemistry is there around with these players on and off the court?

What is your personal goal in the off-season? 

What key piece to the puzzle do you think this team is lacking and do you think that it is possible to acquire that piece in the summer?

Thanks again for responding to our questions! We love to hear from you. We here at basketballboards love this team!!!!
GO BULLS!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Jalen, is there any player in particular that you love to play against or who brings out the best in you? You and MJ seem to have had some pretty good battles in the past.

Also, I'd like to request that these questions by Vintage and Wynn respectively are among the 10 that Jalen gets asked:


> Jalen, you were acquired last year in a big trade, a trade that sent our best team defender Ron Artest away. Now, our weakness seems to be defense. Will you take the younger players aside and stress this issue, working hard on defense this summer with the rest of them to improve as a team defensively?





> Have you noticed a direct corelation between our victories and your assists? Have you considered attempting to average 10 assists/game as a personal goal?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Jalen,
one of the best sports books I've ever read is Fab Five. I was a little young when you guys played, but the book and how it talks about your guys style has been something that I've always thought was great. Anyway, I liked reading most about you and your games and childhood in Detroit. I remember the stuff about your Dad, Jimmy Walker. I wanted to know what has happened in your relationship with him since college. If you ever did contact him? or what? I understand that this question may be too personal to answer, but as a huge fan it has been something that I've wondered?

By the way, I am the captain of my cross country and track team in H.S. We finished 2nd in the Illinois state championship and our team cheer before the race is always "Let your Nuts hang." or "Nut check" 
Everyone on the team loves it and thinks it's great, but I'm the only one who knows where it's from. Thanks


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Jalen- thanks for doing this.

Why don't you guys run more baseline pick-and-roll with yourself and Eddy and/or Tyson? 

You played with a few players who skipped college in Indy- how good do you think Eddy and Tyson are going to be once they mature?

Tell us what you can about your opinions of Jamal and Jay, respectively.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

<b>Jalen!

I am getten crap from people after I said you were a maximum salary worthy player, over marbury and malone and webber 

<a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21879">If you want to look</a>

I figure the Bulls are way better then before the indy trade last year. You can drop 30 points, 10 boards or 10 dimes when need be

help defend my case!</b>


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Jalen I have to ask this Question!!!

Why are you the biggest baby in basketball?? Whinning to the refs and getting pissed at your teammates for something that you cause. Nothing against you Jalen I just would like to know.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullspgJayWill#22</b>!
> Sorry Jalen I have to ask this Question!!!
> 
> Why are you the biggest baby in basketball?? Whinning to the refs and getting pissed at your teammates for something that you cause. Nothing against you Jalen I just would like to know.
> Thanks!!!


If you really "would like to know", you would have figured out a way to phrase your question respectfully. Geez...


----------



## Ceochase (Jun 24, 2002)

Jalen...

Why does this team not play zone defense at least 70 percent of the time? It seems this team (ec Lakers game at the UC) plays much better zone defense than man to man. What are your comments on this?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What is the point in asking him questions that you know will get a politically correct answer? Asking him if Jay Williams sucks or to pick between his teamates isn't going to get candid answers.

Here is mine:

Did you keep your confidence after being traded by Denver and benched early on by the Pacers? Why weren't you playing considering you had the talent? Did you not get along with the coaches?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Jalen, what are your thoughts on free agency this summer? Should the Bulls in your opinion use their mid-level exception on another quality veteran like they did last summer with Donyell Marshall? Or do you think with adding another high draft pick to the team as it is with some of the young talent starting to make contributions that there would not be a need for anyone else because there would not be enough minutes to go around? If you think we should add a veteran free agent what position should this player be, maybe a backup center for Eddy Curry?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Jalen thanks for taking the time to answer a few questions from your fans...it's really very cool of you. I also want to thank you for helping lead the Bulls back to respectability and hopefully beyond in the seasons to come. There are a million questions I'd love to ask you but since there are many you can't answer and you can only answer so many, I will only ask you one. 

What street ball ties do you have and do any of the other Bulls players have street ball ties? I see a little street ball in some of the guys games, Crawford, Robinson, Williams and a couple of others and just wondered if you guys ever run anywhere other than the Berto center during the offseason? Thanks!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh, lemme ask one more. What is it with MJ? Why would he say things like he "doesn't think you are a good leader for these young Bulls?" Do you think maybe he has it in for you because your the Bulls new marquee guy? Thanks!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I like the question asking him to compare Tyson and Eddy to Bender and Harrington.

I read in the Bulls program that there are a few guys on the team with young sons name Jalen. Is it hard to scrimmage against guy you have a restraining order on?

This question is multiple choice.

How bad do you want to see the movie Agent Cody Banks?

A. So bad you'll knock over old ladies to get to the front of the line.
B. So bad you'll call in sick to practice.
C. So bad you'll call in sick to a game.
D. So bad you'll give the box office person a hundred and tell them you're gonna watch all day.

I read that you're a football fan. What players and teams do you enjoy watching besides Michael Vick?

Please don't ask any of these questions.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jalen, assuming you plan on staying put in Chicago for a while, do you envision yourself becoming more of a role player as the years progress and handing the scoring reigns over to the young guns?



Do you *personally* prefer the triangle offense or pick and roll sets run when you first arrived in Chicago?



How does having a role player such as Donyell Marshall benefit your play?



Is Curry getting meaner?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Jalen, is there any player in particular that you love to play against or who brings out the best in you? You and MJ seem to have had some pretty good battles in the past.
> 
> Also, I'd like to request that these questions by Vintage and Wynn respectively are among the 10 that Jalen gets asked:



Thank you Louie for asking to request my question(if that makes sense).


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Hey Jalen*

1. Why did you have to kill my Raptors in the 4th quarter a couple weeks ago? Look at us now, we're playing like **** on a stick!!!!!!!!! AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. Could you PLEASE sign with us when you're a free agent? I'm sure all of Toronto would pay TAX money to get you here... and we pay enough taxes already....

3. I'm a big Pacers fan (no, I'm not a bandwagoner because my team is crap)... anyway... How close did you actually think you guys were to winning it all in 2000? How do you think the series could have changed had you guys won game 4, which you guys were really robbed of by the refs, especially with Kobe "injured" and Shaq fouled out.

And finally...

4. Do you still have beef with Isaiah?




P.S. I'm serious about #2.... we need someone... ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I can answer your first question!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Four questions:
> 
> 1) When yr Pacers lost to that final Bulls championship team in the '98 Eastern Conference Finals, what happened? You guys outplayed them for the first, what, 44 minutes of the game, and then... WHAT? I am convinced that The Powers That Be couldn't deal with a small market team like the Pacers in the NBA Finals, and that the refs took care of business. I mean, you guys (the '97-'98 Pacers) were a VETERAN TEAM, a collapse like that made no sense at the time and it STILL doesn't!
> ...


Travis Best was secretly wanting to be one of the globetrotters and used up a vast majority of the shot clock dribbling the ball and either lost the ball to the Bulls or off his foot. This was one reason I was against acquiring him in the trade. (he probably was the reason they lost in question #2!! lol


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Jalen,

With Michael Jordan's retirement weeks away, do you think Chicago fans have put the championship era in the past and are ready to embrace this squad as wholeheartedly?

What type of role do you expect to play when the younger guys are more able to consistently contribute? How long do you think you will play?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you find yourself more cautious of the way you represent yourself on the court and in the locker room with such a young team full of developing players as opposed to a more veteran team in Indiana when you were competing for a ring?

What are some goals for you personally and the team for next season?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*And what goes thru your mind...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> Do you find yourself more cautious of the way you represent yourself on the court and in the locker room with such a young team full of developing players as opposed to a more veteran team in Indiana when you were competing for a ring?
> 
> What are some goals for you personally and the team for next season?


after going 4-24 against san antonio and getting ejected after the game was obviously lost? What message are you sending to the young BUlls???

Yeah, I know, this question like many others that should be asked, won't be. This guy is a cancer, I mean, "don't you feel like a cancer the way you behave on the court in front of these young impressionable Bulls players?" So what, this question won't be asked, I can still vent, right? thanks.


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Jalen,first of all I got to say that I really like your game.


Who is the player you would really like to play with?
Could you win the tittle with that player?

Thanks Jalen

Good luck to you and your Bulls


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Mr. Rose

If it were your choice what team and what other player Would you want to be playing with/for.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jalen


Do you like the current stuation you are in with the Bulls? Are you happy there or would you like to go to a more winning team? Do you consider Jerry Krause as a good or bad General Manager?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

After the March 18th game against Atlanta - is Dalibar's new nickname Big and Tasty?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Dear Jalen,

Do you pattern your game after Dr. Jeckyl or Mr. Hyde? Or, as I've said, both? Your inconsistency has been amazing, the best I've ever seen from someone of your ability. I would appreciate it if you could find it in your heart to have 4 or 5 good games in a row... is that a possibility? 

Oh, by the way, when you are shooting 4 for 15 going into the 4th quarter, it is a pretty good indication that you are not "on fire" like you think you are. Please refrain from hoisting up 10 more shots and actually pass to a teammate... I thought you used to WANT to be a point guard? So role play.

BTW, way to kill the Michigan program... I'm sure you lose a ton of sleep over LaVelle Blanchard crying himself to sleep every night for something the "Fab 5" did. Love yah big guy!

Sincerely,
RetroDreams


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Dear Jalen,
> 
> Do you pattern your game after Dr. Jeckyl or Mr. Hyde? Or, as I've said, both? Your inconsistency has been amazing, the best I've ever seen from someone of your ability. I would appreciate it if you could find it in your heart to have 4 or 5 good games in a row... is that a possibility?
> ...


lol... too funny :laugh:


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Jalen,

How big of a loss has Fizer been to the team? 

Note- feel free to add to this question everybody!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Jalen,

Let it be knowm that I am a big proponent of yours. That being said, would you agree that the Bulls are most successful when you're looking to get your teammates involved and not trying to carry the scoring load for the team for 42 minutes a game? Would you also concur that it is "hella" frustrating when you do that and the team is starting to get into to a rythmn and the coach makes some ridiculous substitution that kaboshes everything? Lastly, how frustated do you get with the coach when his brilliant idea for a last second shot attempt has the shortest and worst free throw shooter on the team drive down into the land of the giants to draw a foul? Or when he sits Donyell, Tyson, Eddy, or ERob when the Bulls are positioned to make a run? 

Last question and I'll let you go ... Which is worse; to play for Cartright or Zeke?


----------

